# An old huge house in the forest



## shutler7 (Dec 21, 2009)

Not really much to say about this place, its a big old house somewhere in the forest, it wasn't exactly easy walking round outside this place, which is why there is only one outside shot, as about 6/8 trees were being cut down, and its not exactly safe standing under a tree while limbs were falling every so often. 
Not sure if someone was living here, but there was an old guy walking round outside the front gate who looked homeless, torn, tatty, filthy clothes, bags full of blankets and clothes... your stereotypical homeless looking guy. There wasn't anywhere else he could have being staying rough, its a very smart area, with many big houses, and this being the only abandoned one.
Hope you enjoy the photos. 







Being able to park by the front door was nice for once (mine is the one with its back to the camera)






Front door wide open






water is still running





















A massive house, but a tiny kitchen
















An old phone chucked in the middle of the room






The entire house was filthy, especially this one




































It was so dark upstairs it was around 30-45 second exposures 
















Dated 1959











dated 1959
















there were loose pills all over the house, and bottles of medicine on pretty much every shelf 











i want one of these baths, they look so comfortable


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks like the last owners were elderly and have passed away, looking at the state of the place? I like the pic of the tap, very art deco.


----------



## pollen101 (Dec 21, 2009)

Top pics and find!

Good luck to the homeless guy!


----------



## Pincheck (Dec 21, 2009)

yeh that would be my guess as well i just Hope lovely place like this gets reoccupied soon as it doesn't really deserve to dilapidated, just a little work to remodel and modernise


----------



## shutler7 (Dec 21, 2009)

Pincheck said:


> yeh that would be my guess as well i just Hope lovely place like this gets reoccupied soon as it doesn't really deserve to dilapidated, just a little work to remodel and modernise



Its getting renovated at the moment, which is why we were there tidying up the garden, dead-wooding the trees. It was on the market for 1.3 million, its a beautiful house, and should look nice when its finished.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 21, 2009)

Some really interesting stuff in there...great looking place too.  My eyeeeeeeeees at those tiles and wallpaper in the bathroom!


----------



## Pugstar (Dec 21, 2009)

That is one beautiful place, asks many questions, Love the sink in the cupboard, cheap en suite, lol.

Excellent set of pics, thanks.


----------



## spacepunk (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, nice explore man. Good find.


----------



## Flexible (Dec 21, 2009)

Would love to live there! Great find, I like the tennis net in the loft - guess there's a court around the back? And a pool probably. Do you know/could you find out anything about the previous or last owners, are they the folks in the b&w pic? Just being nosey.


----------



## borntobemild (Dec 22, 2009)

What an amazing place. 

I'm sure it has plenty of stories to tell. 

As someone has said - probably occupied by elderly people, but clearly they had a family - children, grandchildren. I'm surprised the place has been left to rot.

Love those tiles in the bathroom.


----------

